# For Il Sogno



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanksgiving in Hawaii is special. I took these shots today at the Hale Koa where we had dinner. Thanksgiving is not complete without sashimi and lomi lomi salmon. I also added some flower shots including ginger and bird of paradise. Aloha to you and Mapei.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Ooh, makizushi. Lomi lomi salmon. MMmmmmm......
I never had Thanxgiving like this when I lived there! :cryin:


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Ooh, makizushi. Lomi lomi salmon. MMmmmmm......
> I never had Thanxgiving like this when I lived there! :cryin:



Love your signature. I have that Sun Volt CD. In fact, I am going to put it on my MP3 tonight.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

bigbill said:


> Love your signature. I have that Sun Volt CD. In fact, I am going to put it on my MP3 tonight.


Hey, a navy man who listens to Son Volt. You _are _a smart sailor. 

Do you have their second record? I think it's called "Straightways". I dig that record too.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The local college station here has a Hawaiian music show and it starts in about 5 minutes. Yeah midnight Thursdays. It's a nice way to start "Aloha Friday" off. They play Olomana, Gabby Pahinui, Raiatea Helm, etc. I'm gonna go and turn the radio on now.


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

Hijack time...I freggin' love Son Volt. I can't believe I never noticed that before.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

joehartley said:


> Hijack time...I freggin' love Son Volt. I can't believe I never noticed that before.


I just put it up the other day.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

All the food in the photos is making me hungry.... Oh, I just cooked some pasta alfredo with chicken and it was GOOD...

Guess I can cook after all! Now, only problem was that I cooked insufficient pasta.. which is why i still wanna eat...


----------

